# Say it isn't so



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hope I'm wrong but am seeing far fewer sharptails this spring than other years. Any observations?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Im still seeing good numbers around the Minot area . I guess I would say numbers look alright to me.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Few sharpies and few partridge...


----------

